# Still Kickin! 3 more prime dogs bite it!



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well guys I have not posted for a few weeks due to catching up in school (necesary evil) and some other matters. thing are still going good... here is the run down!

Calling has been great thus far, and I was able to make it out on sunday for a full day of coyote calling bliss. Me and a buddy headed across the border  to chase some song dogs. As usual the wind was howling pretty good and our first stand drew a blank with the only excitment being a lone magpie singing his tune.

We decide to head up the road and try a huge pasture with draws and a shallow creek running through it. Before we Sit down we Spot a coyote 1000 yards away milling around. All it took was a squeak and he was on us! Now there is a fence between me and the coyote and I tell myself I am going to let him cross ( No fun twanging a round off the wire trust me!)
As soon as the coyotes crosses My .223 barks and Coyote #1 bites the dust hard! Big Male.










The next few stands draw some blanks with the wind howling pretty hard!

The key is to keep hitting spots! Percentages begin to sway in your favor and Finally on the 8th stand of the day We strike again!

We set up in a pasture with the wind in our faces, As we get settled in I spot a coyote cresting a hill a half mile away headin the other direction. I know he didnt see us So We hit a short burst of rabbit cries.. Here he comes mach 20! and as a bonus his pretty little partner his hot on his heels. As the two coyotes close the distance on a string I tell myself to shoot the back coyote to ensure a better chance at a double.. As it always seems to happen the lead dog (Male) charged in way ahead while the female was around 150 out coming slower. With the wind blowing like it is I take the gimme and Dump the male At 20 yards! I always lay prone and being eye to eye with the coyote it pretty awsome! I hit him square in the face..(didnt mean to) And he wasnt to happy. He bawled Until I was able to put him down with a second shot.

The female narrowly escaped a few well placed misses on her way out.

Another Pale coyote 










That put two in the truck with a few stand left to call.

The next two stand found us battling circleing coyotes that wouldnt come under that 500 yard mark. I was able to get one shot at 330 yards but shot right over the top.

On one of our final stands We set up in a pasture with A slew below us. not 10 seconds into calling I hear Bang Whop. A MANGY coyote was right below us in the slew the whole time.. The wind can be helpful for getting in REAL close on coyotes! The camera was in the truck and the coyote looked like a pooch on acid. I cant believe he was still surviving. Worst case of mange I have seen..

We ended the Day with three coyotes Which was exceptional for the high Winds. Hope to get out Again this weekend!.

Ill keep you posted 

PS can you see the pics ok?


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Pics look great. Cool story as well. I have to ask though, you said you jumped the border. Do you live in MN went to ND? Live in ND went to SK?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

" few well places misses on her way out"... I'll have to remember that next time a running shot proponent expounds on how that shot isn't that tough...

"A pooch on acid"... gotta remember that one too! :rollin:

Good job on the 3 dog day... :beer:


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work! Im jealous..Thats great hunting country in your pics. Reminds me not to overcall! If they can hear a mouse squeak at 1,000 yards they can take a bit to come in. Keep it up! :sniper:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Coyotes Hearing is truly amazing. I always tell myself they cant hear my calls way out there But time and time again they surprise me. Even in 20 MPH winds I have had coyotes come from ridiculous distances.

Keep after them :thumb: 
Mitch


----------



## Yote Buster (Dec 22, 2007)

nice job. thats a hell of a day!! look like nice dogs. keep the pics comin.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

screw the pics....take me with


----------



## snareit51 (May 14, 2009)

full clip u no we can not hunt sk.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I want to hunt where there isnt much snow...we got dumped on over christmas.....and more on the way


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL!! Always somebody trying to figure out where you guys are hunting!! Obviously awsome spots!! Can't believe that they would think that you would post the areas.

Congrads on such a awsome season so far. Looks like you can hold your own against anyone in the calling world!


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

coyote sniper. thanks. My areas are farr from Nodak so I dont worry. :beer: . And I dont shoot and tell. 8) ..


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Good shooting, looks like there isn't much snow over there, I had to break down and get snow shoes this year the snow has been so deep, It's good exercise though. I'm hoping to get out the next couple days, I think I'll shorten my calling up and see if I have as good of luck as you. Good hunting.


----------



## WRP (Mar 19, 2009)

Good story & awesome pics, does look like some nice country!!

I don't think Full Clip has any intention of elbowing in on any of your "spots".........some of us just like to know which region you hunt, gives your story a location.
I understand the concern with internet scouting........but telling us which state you hunt is not gonna give away any of your secret honeyholes :wink:


----------

